# Grade 2 Frozen Embies - FET success?



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi we had a eSET 'Grade 1' 3 dt. I am now 12dpec and am sure its a BFN.
We froze the remaining 3 embryos but was told although they look perfect one of the cells in each embryo has 2 nuclei (not sure what impact this has on success).

Seeing as it hasn't worked with a Grade 1 Embryo is there any chance that a FET will work with lower grade embryos?

Also we had eSET because I have been very lucky with our 1st ICSI and got beautiful twins. I cannot really risk a twin pg again (on bed rest from 29wks). Would only transferring 1 substantially decrease our chances?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

I only had one grade 2/3 frozen embryo left after a cycle where 2 grade 2's were transferred. I also thought there was very little point if the first 2 fresh embryo's hadn't worked. To our amazement I am now 34 weeks pregnant, so don't worry about the grades it can happen. x
P.S I was told there was less than 20% chance of success. I tested + on day 9!


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank you so much - you have given me hope! Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------

